# Skin peeling in mouth



## Crohnadian

I've noticed over the past few months especially (my suspicion is it's the prednisone since I've been on it so long but I'm not sure.. could it be calcium? Vit D?) that the skin in my mouth peels to the point where I have to bite it off or take it out of my mouth with my hand. It's not painful, but the skin becomes like a wet rag, over saturated and limp, until it's just dangling in my mouth. There's no pain, blood, or anything like that, it just looks like slime sort of.It usually also happens over night and I find myself picking out the skin in the morning. I know it sounds kinda gross but hey we're all in this together lol. LEt me know if any of you have experienced this or know what it may be, I am curious. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

hmmm... just a brief lurk in Google and i found about 7 suggestions as to what could cause the mouth lining to shed... including bicarb toothpaste, mouthwashes, tobacco, malnutrition, food intolerances and reactions to medications.

i think i'd go see your doc! lol


----------



## Owen

I also had this happen to me years and years ago.  I can't say it was as serious as yours, but I do remember small pieces peeling.  It likely coincided with the period of time when I was on a wide collection of drugs, so I can't say that I would associate it necessarily with one or any of them.  I never asked my doctor about it, as I think I just figured it was part of the fun of Crohns!


----------



## seaofdreams

I get this exact thing when I'm on Prednisone, I have it right now to a small degree. It seems to get better if I drink enough water and it disappears completely once my dose starts tapering down.


----------



## Crohnadian

Thanks everyone. I'll bring it up with my doctor on October 1st when I see him. I do believe it is prednisone related. The surgeon and doctors also said that they would not be comfortable operating on me on high doses of steroids because it would make my tissue like wet kleenex (exactly) and give it trouble healing. I will repost when I ask the doc.


----------



## Shannon

Yep, I get that too. The inside of my cheeks just peel and peel.


----------



## Keona

I get that as well and Im not on prednisone.  Please let us know what your doc says


----------



## cruxy

I have it right now and I am now on prednisone, I do have this frequently even when not on prednisone... I think this reflects what is happening inside the digestive track!!

Good luck..


----------



## 2thFairy

I have this whenever I'm flaring... doesn't seem to matter what medication I am on.  When it happens, I have it BAD, even under my tongue.


----------



## Crohns2011

Wow this is scary but only happened to me once before I got on any kind of medicine! It was a tiny piece that peeled off nothing big and that was the end of it. It freaked me out though.


----------



## ctrl z

The inside of my cheek is peeling on both sides closest to my mouth. I'm not on prednisone. I remember it doing this when I was in high school. I always thought I was subconsciously biting on the inside of my mouth.


----------



## Traverse

Used to happen to me often, sometimes, particularly in my cheeks.  The more irritating one was that sometimes my lips would peel and peel and peel, and that was usually related to canker sores healing in other parts of my mouth.


----------



## nancakes

*Peeling of the inside of the mouth!!*

When I say that I have this EXACT same problem, I truly mean it is exactly the same!  I do not have any form of IBS but I have been dealing with gastritis for quite a few years.  It has gotten to the point where I just accept the peeling as a normal, everyday occurance.  However, it's beginning to bother me again now that I find myself mindlessly digging into the inside of my mouth with my fingers in front of others (which I'm sure they're totally freaked out by!).

The fact that I don't know what's causing it has lead me here.  Some quick research brought up a whole slew of possibilities, from auto-immune issuses to the effects for different toothpaste.  The last one, for sure, wouldn't help me because I've used a variety of oral products and can't remember there ever being a difference.

Again, the peeling inside my lips and sometimes my cheeks is clearish/white, stringy and not painful or forced at all.  There are no sores or irriation that I can see or feel.

I would love to know if any of you have found out more.  The descriptions in this form are the closest match to what I'm dealing with.  I have a feeling that it could be related to the amount of acid in the saliva.  My gastritis is fairly bad so I know that acid in general is a problem for me.


----------



## heidit68

I have the same problem. Generally when I am in a flare


----------



## Rebecca85

I was hanging out on a multiple sclerosis forum the other day, and this exact same topic came up. Some felt it was to do with toothpaste/mouthwash, but others hadn't changed theirs. The common factor seems to be autoimmune disease.

Personally, I do get skin peeling but only when i change toothpastes. Doesn't seem to matter what I change to/from but it triggers it for a few days then it settles again.


----------



## Scubababe

I have had this problem and my boyfriend thinks I am a lizard lady......its horrid the skin just keeps on coming I am on Azathioprine 125mg per day and Spasmonal 240mg per day......I keep meaning to call my IBD Nurse to mention it but as it doesnt really affect me to much except for being yuck I haven't done it yet :-( I am under an extreme amount of stress at present maybe that has something to do with it! Any comment wud be appreciated :ycool:


----------



## 2thFairy

Well.... I've been exactly one year today without a colon and therefore disease-free (at the mo) and also not on any meds.  I haven't had any more tissue sloughing from the inside of my mouth either.  It tapered down and completely stopped about 2 weeks after surgery.


----------



## SarahBear

I'm a little late to this thread (  ) but this happened to me at one point (on the insides of my cheeks).  Unfortunately, I can't for the life of me remember when it was.  If I hadn't just stumbled across this thread, I would probably never have even remembered it happening - so that's a fairly good indication that it was around the time I was on Pred.


----------



## Wabbitswife

The inside of mouth is peeling.  I too have to take my fingers to get this white slimy goo out of my cheeks and gums.  It's only been doing this since that dentist tried to kill me December 2012.  At first it's a little bit and then mid-day it's a mouth full.  Suggestions on what it is?  I know it's not toothpaste.  I am on lots of meds including sublingual B12.


----------



## Missfitz

Wow I am so glad I found this post. I had been having the same issue. I am pretty sure I am flaring too been having a rough go at it. I just started a new job and my insurance doesn't kick in till sept 1. Gotta get a catscan lined up ASAP, but I am glad to know I am not the only one with this strange occurance!


----------



## Charlotte.

Crohnadian said:


> I've noticed over the past few months especially (my suspicion is it's the prednisone since I've been on it so long but I'm not sure.. could it be calcium? Vit D?) that the skin in my mouth peels to the point where I have to bite it off or take it out of my mouth with my hand. It's not painful, but the skin becomes like a wet rag, over saturated and limp, until it's just dangling in my mouth. There's no pain, blood, or anything like that, it just looks like slime sort of.It usually also happens over night and I find myself picking out the skin in the morning. I know it sounds kinda gross but hey we're all in this together lol. LEt me know if any of you have experienced this or know what it may be, I am curious. Thanks!


I've been dealing with that sensation as well and it stopped when I stopped using a certain toothpaste. I would not be too concerned actually, maybe it disappears soon without noticing and maybe you can find a correlation afterwards.


----------

